# Problems with Bluetooth and Logitech diNovo

## Diavolo

Hi,

I have switched to bluetooth and everything seems to be connected fine. 

I have used the documentations on:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-231506-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

http://linux.yes.nu/diNovo/

The only thing I did not do is patching the kernel. "hcitool scan" finds Mouse and Keyboard but they don't work. Nothing happens on pressing a key or moving the mouse...

Also:

# hidd --search

bash: hidd: command not found

Any idea? What did I miss? I scanned with the command hcitool scan.

I am using Kernel 2.6.22.1. Just tell me what information else you need and I can post it.

Thank you.

----------

